# Spider mite control, preliminary report.



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2013)

I have only used this for two weeks so this is very early for a report but I am excited.

This is Sierra Natural Science 209, All Natural systemic pest control.

The 16 oz size I got was 20.00 and makes 60 gallons. I think that is cheaper then what I have been using.

It "repels" spider mites, white flies, fungus gnats and thrips.  I have no idea what it does to the beneficials in the soil. It is made of rosemary oil and extract and a tree extract that may be the surfactant called Quilaja Saponin.. 

I called the company and asked why it wasn't labeled organic and they said they " haven't jumped thru the hoops or paid the fees incurred with that"... Is that **? I don't know.

I am very amazed and happy with the results. See for yourself, and I left some damaged leaves on for you to see. I think it is damage from using this on seedlings, but they came out of it.  I used it on clones, seedlings, and flowering.  It needs to not be used 20 days before harvest or your dank will taste like rosemary.  The worst leaves affected were on the seedling Master kush.

I have looked and looked with my loupe and have seen nary a mite. It seems to kill the eggs as well as they look like yellow spots  with a small brown dead thing in the middle.

I would like to know that this product is safe for my living soil, if it is, i am thrilled.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

That is great news Rose.

How many watering's did it take before you noticed a difference?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

2 Waterings. It is weird, they just disapear. They leave. They aren't dead on the plant. The eggs in the fan leaves are dead. So where did they go? I did 3 treatments  with regular watering, now have rested for 2 waterings. I see no more, but I am going to treat once more.

Duck, what do you think about the oil in the dirt for the microbs?j


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

At 0.23% that should not be enough to do anything, that is a really small amount plus it is getting further diluted when mixed with water.

I would be more concerned with what amount of humic acid is used and what does it do to the pH.

Have you checked the pH of the solution before using?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you Rose, I've been looking for a safer alternative then trelomethrin bombs. If I encounter SM's will definately try this.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

Duck, I don' t ph so, I am sorry but I don't know.

7g, I hope you don't ever need this info.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

Probably does not matter since you are using so little per gallon


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

The thing that excites me so much about this product, is there is no spraying. I think the sprays are only as good as the most patient applier. And then repeating and changing over and over.  Non of that, unless they get used to and immune to rosemary.

Is humic acid one of those things that I thought was good till i read true living organics? Or has it always been bad?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope ya make the mend friend! Im upset by this

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

spider mites are upsetting. It is ok.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

Rose, humic acid is still good, I just do not like using a whole lot of it in any liquids I add to the water. I would rather use it as an amendment when recycling my soil prior to cooking.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh, Rose, I've dismantled whole grows before because I WILL not compete with insects. I clear the room, clean the room and extermination with great prejudice is usually what I do. Otherwise you're fighting an uphill battle until one of us falls ...lol...


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 21, 2013)

personally ive been growing in the same rooms for 2 yrs, ive never once had a prob with bugs.
i think its how you do things, my room is always clean, never do i take in clones or od plants. i also change b4 going in my room. i never garden od & then in my room, i neveer let my pets in my room and last yr i stopped using neem sprays to see what happens, no bugs! i run from seed then find a mom & clone from her. i will use neem sprays in summer cause bugs could get into room then.
keep clean & dont take clone or let anyone in ur room. be safe & dont talk either


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Roddy, you have been lucky. Hope it lasts. I don't use neem.
I have a window in my grow, outside that window is an organic yard. There will be bugs. My animals don't go in my grows and I don't know why I am explaining all this to you.. Spider mites happen.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

Update: I was using the wrong amounts. It is only 1 teaspoon per gallon. I got a little fan leaf burn on Satori and a kush, the others show no problem.  I am still very happy with it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2013)

So you've never used Neem Oil Rose? I saw it used in one of the series I watched, and it seemed to work great, and also seems to be Organic. 

Just curious  Cheers on no bugs!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't care for neem Ellis. Thanks for stopping in tho. I know a lot of people like it.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 22, 2013)

Rosebud, how long do your Satori typically take to finish flowering?


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 23, 2013)

_*Hi Guys,
  I would think that Diatomacious Earth would*_ _*kill off spidermites rather quickly. I have never used any chemicals, as I prefer pest control using ladybugs, praying mantis, or maybe even a spider, or two.
 Any thoughts on the Diatomacious Earth ? It's just plankton skeletons ground to a fine powder. It does wash away, but then I have only used it on my soil, not on my plants themselves...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi King:ciao:

I have used DE in my soil inside and out. I have also dusted my outdoor girls while they were still vegging. But I would never dust any girls once they start budding. I do not want to take the chance on inhaling any DE.

Not sure about the mites, if the DE would slice them up or not? I wish I and/or you would have thought of this a week earlier. I could have ran a test, as I had both But now I am down to one and I still have plenty of DE


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 23, 2013)

just read a thread elsewhere, where a guy mixed DE in water, turned plants over n sprayed bottom of leaves. when water dries, DE sticks. he said it worked for him...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> Rosebud, how long do your Satori typically take to finish flowering?




63 days. Cloudy tric's not amber for an up high. Enjoy!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

More good news about this product. I have now been using it outdoors. I have a white rose that had thrips, very easy to see thrip on a white rose. well I treated it with the SNS, and two weeks later still no thirp on the rose.

That is amazing from a rose grower's stand point. 

ps, alcohol is not organic.

DE will tear up your lungs. Wear a mask when you use that stuff. and I would never spray my plants with them...YIKES.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

Rosebud, nice to know that it works on active infestations as it is listed as a preventative.  I am getting ready to give my little ones a preventative dose.  I wanted them a month old or so before I did though.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

The new rose buds have no thirp. That is way cool and organic too. Thanks thg.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok I finally found some of this stuff that will send to canada
Rose mind answering couple questions?
My first one would be do you flush your grows? I realize most if not all is organic grows but if/when do you stop applying this stuff? I'm pretty sure I read on website 2 weeks prior to harvest, so I'm looking for a little experience in use during flowering any and all advise will be much appreciated


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Thor.
I don't flush my grows as it is organic. are your girls outside, if so, i would start using it now for the three times, and then check it in four weeks and see if you need to do it again. I am betting you won't, but i don't know your conditions.

I am so very happy still with this product.  I want to use it again, but haven't found any need to...wow. love this stuff
Green mojo to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it says up until 2 weeks before harvest, but you do not have to use it the entire grow.  There are good directions on the bottle.

Rosebud, I have been very happy with the SN 209 and have not seen any mites.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

I am so happy THG, isn't that great, and you don't have to make sure you spray every single thing, as it is a systemic...love that.  I am glad you are liking it too.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

sns highly recommend this stuff myself very happy 3 feedings over a week and a half i see nothing just what i want to see! ty Rose! @@


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome news, they just walk away renee....glad your having the same results NE.


----------

